# مطلوب حسابات مضخات الحريق



## محب الحرمين (14 سبتمبر 2010)

انا عارف ان طلباتي كترت في الموقع بس المهندسين اليي بيردوا فيهم كل الخير وكل البركة وربنا يجازي كل واحد بنيته


----------



## hamadalx (14 سبتمبر 2010)

صديقى العزيز محب الحرمين ... أعتقد إخوانك فى القسم قد تناولوا فى العديد من الموضوعات السابقة....أهمهم موضوعات المهندس صبرى والمهندس حماده سامى والمهندس عبد العاطى جزاهم الله كل خير عنا ... حاول تبحث عن تلك الموضوعات وتناولوا ذلك الموضوع فى حالات كثيرة تبعا لدرجة الخطورة ونوع مكافحة الحريق هل هى بإستخدام الرشاشات أو صناديق الحريق .... أنصحك أن تبحث وإن شاء الله سوف تجد ما تريد .... وكلنا بنتعلم ياصديقى...


----------



## mohamed mech (14 سبتمبر 2010)

هناك برنامج للحسابات الهيدروليكية FIREW program elite و شرح له فى قسم الميكانيكا للمهندس حماده سامى

برنامج elite 1.068 لتصميم انظمه اطفاء الحريق
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t193841.html


الكراك الخاص بالبرنامج 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QM8MBY5V

اصدار اخر من البرنامج elite 1.064 لمن قد يواجه مشكله فى تثبيت النسخه الاحدث من الممكن ايضا تنزيل البرنامج من الموقع 

برنامج elite 1.064 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1OR9XADR

تاكد بعد تشغيل الكراك ان البرنامج يعمل على 1000 ماسوره و ليس 10 مواسير 


شرح البرنامج
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t196501.html

مشروع بالبرنامج
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t195569.html


----------



## محب الحرمين (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا واخص بالذكر مهندسنا العظيم محمد ميك


----------



## mohamed mech (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
العظمه لله وحده
و يكفينا قولك ( جزاكم الله خيرا)
و بالتوفيق و يارب تكون نزلت البرنامج و شغلته
لو انك تعلمت هذا البرنامج فستكون واحد من المتخصصين فى مجال الحريق فعلا


----------



## amr fathy (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً أخي الكريم


----------



## سما الاسلام (28 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وائل البرعى (28 فبراير 2011)

أخي الكريم مهندس محمد ميك هذه الروابط لا تعمل ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سليم صبرة (28 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى محمد


----------



## mohamed mech (28 فبراير 2011)

وائل البرعى قال:


> أخي الكريم مهندس محمد ميك هذه الروابط لا تعمل ولك جزيل الشكر


 
روابط جديده لمن لديه مشكله مع الروابط القديمه 

الحسابات بصيغه pdf

http://www.4shared.com/file/VW23_92B...ON_REV-01.html

حسابات برنامج ال elite
http://www.4shared.com/file/A4rRX0ti...ion_files.html

رسومات التصميميه لانذار الحريق

http://www.4shared.com/file/mQoM5Fs6/FA_REV-01.html

رسومات التصميميه لإطفاء الحريق
http://www.4shared.com/file/sxIzYuVi/FF_REV-01.html


----------



## وائل البرعى (28 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس محمد وشاكر جدا على سرعة الإستجابة وتم تحميل جميع الروابط وتعمل ما عدا
( elite calculation) الرابط تم تحميله ولكن المحتوى لا يمكن قرأته وأرجو وضع رابط برنامج ال elite وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.moohamed (10 أغسطس 2012)

يابشمهندس ياريت البرنامج يعمل على 100 ماسورة مع الكراك وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا ضرورى جدا


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (6 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
استفسار فى حساب سعة المضخة للحريق
لو عندى شبكة (رشاشات + صناديق عادية قطر 1 بوصة) و حنفيات (fire hydrant)
كيف تتم الحسابات


----------

